# M81 Machine



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Guys, I am wondering how you guys lift the Mytana M81 into a truck with a lift winch, it is mounted in the back of a pickup truck, anyone do this and if so, where on the machine do you connect the hook? we have lift gates on the other trucks, but on one pick up all it has is a lift winch and this machine is a sled, so I do not want to bend anything with the weight


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DISCLAIMER I do not have this machine or anything similar but I do use a lift cane for my General Speedrooter machines.

Consider stand the machine up, pass the cable between the feed and the handle, down around the other handle under the drum, back up by the feed. Looks like it might be possible that way without putting pressure on the motor. Let the bottom of the frame slide against the tailgate. The big deal is to support it by the frame with as many points of contact.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, I will check that out, when we got the machines a year ago or so,we got the light aluminuim ramp, that ramp is useless, a pain to carry around and kind of hard to pull up and down  Oh well it sits in the shop


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We use the Gorlitz go68 HD's pretty much the same layout as the m81, Gorlitz supplys a hook and we drag it up with a winch with no problems, check out the Gorlitz loading ramp, it folds down, u hook the winch up to it and roll it up with no back breaking involved, fold up the ramps and move on to the next one, chk the specs on Gorlitz website it should work well


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

got a URL Hillside?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

here's a few


http://www.gorlitz.com/rooter-tools/info_40.html

http://www.rjmcompany.com/Sewer-Line-Rooter-Tools.pdf

heres a pic

http://idaho.freeshopperads.com/cars-and-trucks/plumbing-service-box-van-sunriver.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks neighbor ! Hope all is well down south !:thumbsup:


----------

